# Congrats to Caja's Mom and Panther!



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations to my good friend Caja's Mom and our young female, Ziberia v alten Wingertshaus (aka Panther!) on their BH yesterday at Empire in Rochester NY


Give Panther a big hug from me! And put her on your sig line!

Lee


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks, Lee. It was kinda ugly but we got through it.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats!!!


----------



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

Lee, lll admit that I absolutely love panther! I've trained with Trish and this dog very frequently over the past year and think that while shes certainly been taking her time, she's maturing very nicely into a well balanced and versatile bitch (side note, you should have seen her first time on sheep!). All the dogs did great and everyone at EWDC had an excellent time!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Congrats Trish!! (And thanks for Panther's registered name, Lee; I was looking for that.) Trish sure had good things to say about Panther when they were in Indy a couple weeks ago. It was nice to met them both. Panther seemed like a very fun dog for sure!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Holy cow what a flattering pic on PDB!! What a beauty!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

she had the fuglies for a while....which was distressing as both her parents and a couple of grandparents are V rated Eyko Morefelder Land, Paska Salztalblick, Mamba & Romy alten Wingertshaus...and of course! Xito Maineiche....Glad she is shaping up! Trish is a very talented trainer and I am hoping she does fantastic with Panther {who was supposed to be Tiger....a play on Ziberia....but Trish and Kevin wanted to call her Panther....

Lee


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congratulations! I think she's gorgeous!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oh wow, big Congrats Trish and Panther! I am so glad for you both. 

She is a gorgeous dog and stacked herself for that picture with her tug! 

I liked everything about her when I met her.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats Lee and Trish!! 

She's grown up and is a veyr pretty lady! She was just a baby when I met her..


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks, everyone. We did put a lot of time and energy into getting ready for the trial. She was very unfocused for the on lead part, but managed to get her head on for the off leash section. 
She has been very slow to mature for sure. 
You can't name a black dog tiger! I will never name a dog after a large animal again. No matter what the name when you are in the woods which we are a lot, geocaching. Calling Panther or Tiger is really stupid. Never really thought about it when we named her. But I guess we didn't figure to have her for so long either. Everything has just fallen into place perfectly with her.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Caja's Mom said:


> I will never name a dog after a large animal again. No matter what the name when you are in the woods which we are a lot, geocaching. Calling Panther or Tiger is really stupid. Never really thought about it when we named her.


HAHAHAHA!!! :rofl:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Caja's Mom said:


> You can't name a black dog tiger! I will never name a dog after a large animal again. No matter what the name when you are in the woods which we are a lot, geocaching. Calling Panther or Tiger is really stupid. Never really thought about it when we named her. But I guess we didn't figure to have her for so long either. Everything has just fallen into place perfectly with her.



LOL LOL well - no one with nefarious intent will bother you! LOL LOL 

BTW - the beautiful picture is courtesy of Jean.....thanks again - I used it for her AKC registration too!

Lee


----------

